# Chartering Sweet Home Lodge #576



## My Freemasonry (Dec 15, 2012)

My Dear Brother:

Today is a Great Day and a very Memorable one â€“ One that we will all Remember for a long time!

After 100 years, our beloved Home will have a Masonic Lodge Chartered and meeting right here at the Home.  The Board gave their permission this morning and we can now begin the process of getting our Charter.  The name and number of our Lodge will be SWEET HOME LODGE No 576 A F & A M. This process will take some time and itâ€™s imperative that we follow the law so there will be no problems with Grand Lodge granting our Charter.


read more


More...


----------



## widows son (Dec 17, 2012)

Sweet!


----------



## chrmc (Dec 17, 2012)

Almost a surprise that this hasn't happened earlier, but great that some of our older brethren can get a place to continue working The Craft so close to home.


----------



## bro jimmie (Dec 19, 2012)

*New lodge*

IM happy to hear the great news. I love the name. How did the name Sweet Home lodge #576 became the name of your lodge?


----------



## jwhoff (Dec 19, 2012)

Dues and endowment, please?


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Mar 30, 2013)

Can anyone that's involved how much dues and endowments are for this lodge?


Glen Rose # 525
Granbury # 392


----------



## Txmason (Mar 30, 2013)

@jwhoff

Endowment $100 check here:

http://www.grandlodgeoftexas.org/content/chartering-sweet-home-lodge-576


Happy Easter! Hope you have lots of chocolate!


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Benjamin Baxter (Apr 1, 2013)

Do you think it is 100 $ for an endowed membership? That is cheap. 

Freemason Connect Mobile


----------



## Txmason (Apr 1, 2013)

Bro. Bennylee

Yes check the website above that I posted. That is the lodges website


Freemason Connect Mobile


----------

